# Cactus blanks



## norman vandyke (Dec 11, 2016)

Since it seems unlikely I'll be able to find prickly pear pads ready for casting in bulk anywhere, it seems I'll have to start the slow process here at home. I'll keep everyone posted as it goes but it probably won't be until summer that I have results. Here's my first step. Buying 4 large pads at my local Albertsons for $1.49/pound. Local prickly pear is very small and covered in snow right now. Pads are now sealed up in this medium flat rate box which housed some very nice cholla from @DKMD. Next step will be cleaning it up once all the flesh rots off(aka, the fun part). Hopefully these pads work out. Any advice would be welcome as I continue the process.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 11, 2016)

Hey Norm when mine got to the oooeeeyy goooeeeyy stage, I just took them outside and used the garden hose on them. Had one of those little plastic pistol doobers on the hose. Work very good. Than I let them sun dry. Course it was summertime when I did it. Some of them I soaked in peroxide overnite and then sundried them, After they dried I washed them off with plain tap water to get rid of any residual peroxide and then let sun dry again. I did find my ziplock baggie full of the whiten ones amoungst my packing. I'll try to remember to snap a picture of them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Jan 1, 2017)

Progress update. Added a few more pads to fill up the mfrb and the lower pads are moldy and rotting. At this rate, I might have some good skeletons in a couple months!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 1, 2017)

That's looking good!! LOL


----------



## norman vandyke (Jan 7, 2017)

Well, this first try is a failure. Took one pad out, rinsed off the rotted parts and was left with nothing. My guess is that store bought nopales pads are not the same thing as prickly pear. I'll be trying again this summer with actual prickly pear from around here. Sorry about the lack of pictures. I was not about to let that rotting box of cactus stay in the basement any longer.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 8, 2017)

Ouch!!


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jan 8, 2017)

norman vandyke said:


> Well, this first try is a failure. Took one pad out, rinsed off the rotted parts and was left with nothing. My guess is that store bought nopales pads are not the same thing as prickly pear. I'll be trying again this summer with actual prickly pear from around here. Sorry about the lack of pictures. I was not about to let that rotting box of cactus stay in the basement any longer.



i've got a big prickly pair in my yard i could send you some pads to try if you like


----------



## norman vandyke (Jan 8, 2017)

vegas urban lumber said:


> i've got a big prickly pair in my yard i could send you some pads to try if you like


I appreciate the offer but I'm very interested to see if my local prickly pear will work. I also need to rethink the method for getting all the plant material separated from the cellulose skeleton.


----------



## scrimman (Jan 8, 2017)

Dry it. Works every time. Once the pads dry out, the 'skin' peels of somewhat easily.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Az Turnings (Jan 10, 2017)

norman vandyke said:


> I appreciate the offer but I'm very interested to see if my local prickly pear will work. I also need to rethink the method for getting all the plant material separated from the cellulose skeleton.


I've got some prickly pear that's already in the skeleton stage if you want? Just figured I'd offer


----------



## norman vandyke (Jan 10, 2017)

Az Turnings said:


> I've got some prickly pear that's already in the skeleton stage if you want? Just figured I'd offer


I might take you up on that.


----------



## norman vandyke (Jan 10, 2017)

Az Turnings said:


> I've got some prickly pear that's already in the skeleton stage if you want? Just figured I'd offer


Would you mind posting pictures of what you have in my thread in the want to buy section?


----------



## Mike Hill (Feb 7, 2017)

Most nopales are the top tender pads (taste like green beans to me). Maybe with age they form the skeleton. Maybe try the ones lower to the ground.


----------



## Az Turnings (Feb 7, 2017)

norman vandyke said:


> Would you mind posting pictures of what you have in my thread in the want to buy section?


My bad I forgot about this will get pics to you buy the weekend


----------

